# pigeon problem



## TuZ-90 (May 14, 2010)

Hi.. I've got a pigeon problem.. These buggers have got their way into a void in our building and I managed to remove access panel, 2 adults flew out but there's a couple of chicks in there!.. They look pinkish with a few feathers.. I want these things out as there screwing up the building a making a hell of a mess..pigeon crap everywhere and they... can you tell me how old they are and how much longer it will take for them to fly or anyone here want to take them away before there fed to the gulls!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What is your location please ?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TuZ-90 said:


> Hi.. I've got a pigeon problem.. These buggers have got their way into a void in our building and I managed to remove access panel, 2 adults flew out but there's a couple of chicks in there!.. They look pinkish with a few feathers.. I want these things out as there screwing up the building a making a hell of a mess..pigeon crap everywhere and they... can you tell me how old they are and how much longer it will take for them to fly or anyone here want to take them away before there fed to the gulls!



I do appreciate you asking first, rather then making the decision on your own.

PLEASE do not harm these creatures, they are just trying to survive and live their little lives. The babies should be grown and fully flegged in about 30 to 40 days, if the parents are not disturbed and left to come and go to feed them. IF that is too long to wait, then please tell us where you are located.

Pigeons are CLEVER to find these voids/places, it is human fault that these areas were left open for them to begin with, not their fault.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sreeshs said:


> What is your location please ?




I think he is located in the UK. I wish I knew exactly where so we can have a UK member assist him.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello where are you located. I am in the London/Surrey area Uk. I am willing to try to help. Jayne


----------



## TuZ-90 (May 14, 2010)

hi sorry for the tardyness in replying have been away from the comp over the weekend. Thanks for your offers of help.. We are located in Salisbury. 30-40 days is quite a long time. The birds have roosted in next our gym and the smell is pretty bad so we need to get them out asap...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you get them out can you transport them to a sanctuary if we find one?

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This sanctuary is the nearest one to you that I can find. I had heard that they didn't take pigeons, but there are a lot of pigeons included in last summer's statistics.

Wild Things ResQ 
New Farm 
1 Amesbury Road, Newton Tony 
Nr. Salisbury 
Wiltshire 
SP4 0HY 


01980 629470


----------



## TuZ-90 (May 14, 2010)

thanks.. but they were useless... These birds are running outta time..


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Did they refuse to care for them? Or did they refuse to collect them? Will they hand rear the babies if they are taken to them? 

We want to help and will do what we can, but since we are all at some distance we really need to know whether we have to look for a sanctuary , for someone that can provide transport to a sanctuary or both! 

And have the parents still got access to feed them and brood them? The babies will certainly die without their parents.

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It's hard to picture exactly where they are nesting. Is this your home or a place of work?

Can you say if it's possible for an individual to get to them easily or is it a job requiring a ladder or even worse the fire brigade?

Also if they were removed is it possible for the parent's access to be immediately blocked so that they aren't able to set up a new nest. It would be a shame if these two were removed only for it to happen again.

By the way thanks for bothering to try and find a compassionate solution.

Janet


----------



## TuZ-90 (May 14, 2010)

This is at work, they can be accessed. standing on pallet on our forklift. It can be blocked back up with wire once they are out.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a similar situation last year locally where a security had unknowingly blocked some pigeons in a building due for demolition. I had contact with the RSPCA and managed to gain access through the security company responsible and release the birds. There were babies involved and the RSPCA told them it was unlawful to block their access until the babies had fledged and left the nest.
Fortunately we were able to leave them to complete their cycle in this instance.

So I just checking first if it was absolutely out of the question for these babies to be raised by their parents and then have it blocked off. As the babies develope the parents don't stay with them all day but return to feed and go off again, thus the poop would be deposited elsewhere!! 

I realise this a problem you'd ideally like to resolve asap so do want to help if at all possible, but obviously it would be better for the babies to be raised fully by the parents. If hand raised they don't have the benefit of learning from their parents how and what to eat to be able to survive in the big bad world.

I don't know if this is your decision to make but I would be willing to speak with whoever is concerned if it would help clarify the process.

However, if it isn't an option then we would have to try and find someone who can get to Salisbury to take the babies to hand rear. It's a heck of a journey but if all else fails I would do it.

I'm sorry this post is long but I just want to help and come up with the right solution all round and anything is better than your original one of feeding these poor babies to the gulls..

If you want to PM me with a contact number I would be happy to speak with you directly if that's easier to sort this out.

Thanks again,

Janet


----------



## TuZ-90 (May 14, 2010)

Hi Not sure what a PM is but the pesto mans coming to have a look tuesday. If you can sort something by then your welcome to take them on..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

What Janet meant by PM is private message addressed to her ID with ur contact nos. so that she can talk to you for providing help. When you left click on the handle-name of the person, the second option in the pop up "Send a private message to ... ". Similar to the one you had received once earlier from my ID.

Or you can post the no. here itself for contacting you if thats ok with you.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for explaining that Sreeshs. 

Well I have no idea if anyone lives near you so looks like I'll be doing the trip. As it will be a 5hrs 30 mins drive at least round trip can you guarantee there will be someone who can give me access. Also as I'm only 5ft 2, I reckon I'll need some help getting to the birds !!
I need a quick turn around as I need to get back to Brum asap due to family commitments.

I do need the details of the location for the Sat Nav and a contact number in case of problems if you can let me have them please.

It will have to be Monday for me, will you be available to meet me there?

Please let me know for definite as I can't afford a wasted trip.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

Well feefo has managed to come up with a lady who can pick them up on Friday or Saturday.

Having found someone more local please do let us know how to put her in touch with you so she can help remove these babies for you.

Either leave us a contact number or address on this thread or if you prefer send me the info in a private Message and I will pass it on to her.

As Sreeshs said just click on my name, (Amyable) and the options will drop down. Click the option 'send a private message' and the box will appear and direct how to complete this.
In the meantime I will send you my phone number aswell in case there is a problem then I will contact her for you.

Are the babies still ok by the way?

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tha lady that will pick them up is called Dee and lives in Andover which is only 30 mins away. She will take the babies to HART Wildlife in Overton.

I have PM'd you her work, home and mobile telephone numbers and her personal e-mail address. Please contact her as soon as possible, if tomorrow is inconvenient with you for any reason she can do Saturday. She is at work until 6pm today.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just to update on here, I have the contact number for Nathan now and have passed it on to Dee, so hopefully they can tie this up shortly.

Thanks for the PM ,

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THank you, Janet....I hope everything works out well!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Janet and Cynthia for your intervention and locating help to secure these birds. I appreciate the update and please do update when the babies have been picked up.


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

Just an update on this situation:

I have just had a telephone call from Marilyn at Wild things ResQ at Newton Tony -No one has been in touch with her regarding these babies until today - she thinks he may have been in touch with the other Wildlife Centre in Salisbury as they don't take pigeons but Wild Things ResQ do take pigeons. 

She has rung the gentleman and asked him could he leave them until they have fledged, but he has said no they are unable to do this.

Marilyn would like it to be known that she has not been contacted and would not have turned any wildlife away.

She is now leaving it up to myself to collect them in the morning and deliver them to Hart Wildlife in Overton as arranged. Hart have been very communicative in this matter and a home is awaiting the babies. Dee


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update Dee...and good luck tomorrow!

Cynthia


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Dee, good luck from me too. 

Janet


----------



## rosiewesti (Feb 4, 2006)

An update on this situation:

I went and met Nathan this morning at the factory where the birds are, and guess what the mother had moved her babies further into the metal shaft, after about an hour trying to reach them with nets etc, it was obvious we could not.

Nathan was a lovely caring young man and actually was thinking of the birds welfare when he contacted this site.

He has promised the following:

Pest control coming on Tuesday, if they can get them out alive they will and Nathan will ring me and I will go and collect them.

If they cannot be removed alive then Nathan is going to leave them to fledge which should be in the next 2 weeks I think, a young employee Tom has kindly offered to clean their droppings up daily.

So many people would have just thrown the nest out with the babies as when he first saw them he could reach them, but Tom cared enough to contact us.

I am hopeful that there will be a happy ending to this story and would like to thank Nathan & Tom, I will call back to check if all is ok within the next 2 weeks.
Dee


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Keep us posted. 

Larry


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you so much Dee for the time you put in today.
At least the bird's welfare is at the forefront of all involved and that's the most important thing for now. Also the babies have a few more days being fed by the parents which is obviously better for their development.

I'd like to thank Nathan and Tom if they continue to read this thread for searching for a solution rather than just opting for what a lot of people would have done. 

Look forward to hearing how things turn out. 

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Janet has said exactly what I would have wanted to say! Thanks to everyone involved!

Cynthia


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd also like to thank Nathan and Tom - that was and is a very thoughtful thing they are doing for these babies. They deserve a chance at a life outside a shaft! And you guys are wonderful for trying to rescue these little ones.
I hope everything works out - keep us posted!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes a BIG thank you to all involved with this rescue. I pray the outcome will be successful. Jayne


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Indeed a good news  thanks to all your efforts


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nathan,

You are doing a wonderful job here and so is everyone else. As you can probably see we are pretty passionate about pigeons here and will go out of our way to help them, and are very, very grateful to you for saving these babies lives. If only there were more people like you who would take the humane approach.

Cynthia


----------

